# Email Notifications for DC not working. Help!



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi 
I've checked under CP and I'm still supposed to get email notifications for DC but they've stopped for some unknown reason. My email settings are not blocking them either so can anyone tell me what is happening to my DC mail?
Please help, I think the problem might be on DC's side!


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 24, 2011)

We will look into it.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 24, 2011)

Testing subscriptions


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 24, 2011)

It appears to be working for me.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> It appears to be working for me.



Thank you Frank! Can't think what else it can be  Can you suggest anything I can check from my side?


----------



## Janet H (Aug 24, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Hi
> I've checked under CP and I'm still supposed to get email notifications for DC but they've stopped for some unknown reason. My email settings are not blocking them either so can anyone tell me what is happening to my DC mail?
> Please help, I think the problem might be on DC's side!



Can you please look in your spam folder? If you are a gmail user and even once accidentally sent an e-mail from DC to trash, you may find the rest of the mail there as well....


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Can you please look in your spam folder? If you are a gmail user and even once accidentally sent an e-mail from DC to trash, you may find the rest of the mail there as well....



Thank you so much Janet!!!!!! I can't believe I didn't think to check there!
Problem solved


----------



## Janet H (Aug 24, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank you so much Janet!!!!!! I can't believe I didn't think to check there!
> Problem solved



Well - let's just say I've done this more than once myself


----------

